# davis 22lr derringer



## mrsnipy (Nov 14, 2007)

I picked up a used 22 davis derringer. My question is does the gun need to be in 1/2 cock position to load and lock the action, it seems the fireing pin protudes if the hammer isnt at 1/2 cock. the gun didnt come with any paperwork only a toe tag on it.
Bob


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*Davis 22 Derringer*

DO NOT CARRY IT WITH THE HAMMER DOWN ON THE FIRING PIN ON A LOADED ROUND. This is an accident waiting to happen as any hit on the hammer may fire the gun. Does yours have the cross bolt under the hammer face? if so I strongly reccommend engaging the safety when carrying it loaded. If not the half cock is better than not. It keeps the firing pin off the round but going off half cocked is an expression we have all heard. The half cock notch can fail in a gun dropped ofr misused.


----------



## mrsnipy (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks jim, I also thought what you reinforced. yes there is a crossbolt safty which i do engage and carry the hammer down on that. it would have been nice to get some info on the gun and i just learned cobra now owns and produces these little monsters and have requested an owners manuel. thanks again
Bob


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

It is CRITICALLY important to make sure the hammer is on half-cock when loading a gun of this type. If the hammer is in the fully down position, then one of the firing pins will be pushed through the breechface and supported by the hammer; when the barrels are pivoted closed, the protruding firing pin can cause an accidental discharge with the barrels still unlocked from the frame. This means a possible burst case-head with brass fragments zipping around, AND maybe a bullet flying off in an unintended direction.


----------

